# Suggestions please for popular sacred songs



## musicale (Jan 4, 2011)

Can anyone please suggest some great well-loved sacred songs.

I am in charge of my church choir and we are having a 'Sacred Songs and champagne Supper' concert in April. I have several trained ladies (sops and altos) but my men don't have much training but do sing very nicely. 

I need suggestions especially for male solos that aren't too techncially difficult - bass and tenor.

Already I have on the program Panis Angelicus, Ave MAria (Gounod), O Diviine Redeemer, Ave MAria (Micheal Head), Stabat Mater (Pergolesi).


----------



## Ralfy (Jul 19, 2010)

I searched for recommended sacred songs and found links to several CDs and other sites. For example,

http://www.sacredsolos.com/

You might be able to find some for consideration.


----------

